# DS #3590: Lux-Pain (USA)



## T-hug (Mar 26, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4731^^


----------



## mauroh (Mar 26, 2009)

What's the gameplay like? And will I find time to play this? [among the plethora of titles released this month?]


----------



## sadak5 (Mar 26, 2009)

Is like Time Hollow, and for the time, you will have time to play it, I'll ask for time to finish it instead.


----------



## Youkai (Mar 26, 2009)

trailer looks totaly cool ! 

horror game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and if its realy a game like time hollow this will be another TOP game for this month !


----------



## ChaosBoi (Mar 26, 2009)

There are too many great games to play this month! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *passes out from deciding what to play first*


----------



## ramzabeoulve (Mar 26, 2009)

Dude on the cover looks like he's restraining himself from fapping.


----------



## Popin (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm nervous about the game because of the low scores it got. Hopefully, it's still amazing though. I would hate if this was another Jake Hunter


----------



## ball2012003 (Mar 26, 2009)

why does the guy have a lazy eye lol
anyways the game does look pretty sweet so i'll try it


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 26, 2009)

ooh i really enjoyed Time Hollow.
this sounds just as good.. *crosses fingers*


----------



## GreenBanana (Mar 27, 2009)

The opening song is in Japanese, but the version is USA.  Isn't that illegal or something?  I mean, I don't think it should be illegal, but doesn't NOA think it is?


----------



## War (Mar 27, 2009)

I have really high hopes for this! :< Stupid IGN and NP gave it like a 4... I really hope not. Then again, Time Hollow was amazing and it was also rated really low (but not THAT low)


----------



## agony (Mar 27, 2009)

Only 4 out of 10? Ahh. I am so tempted to play.


----------



## GreenBanana (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm not quite understanding what I'm doing in this game so far, but it seems good?


----------



## cupajoe (Mar 27, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> I'm not quite understanding what I'm doing in this game so far, but it seems good?


Prepare to be disappointed.


----------



## Mr.Mister (Mar 27, 2009)

I am not liking this game.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 27, 2009)

I'll be interested to read what folks think about it, especially folks who really get into this genre of game. Nintendo Power also wasn't very kind to the game.


----------



## Filter (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks great reminds me of Time Hollow.


----------



## GreenBanana (Mar 27, 2009)

cupajoe said:
			
		

> GreenBanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you've played and beaten it then.  

Am I really supposed to just sit and watch the floating words?  What does it mean that she "conquers vacancy with clairvoyance"?  How does one "conquer vacancy"?  In what way does she see the future in order to occupy motels and public restrooms?  Is an "alterior motive" like an "ulterior motive"?  Wait, is this "Natsuki" person even talking to me?  She seems to be having a one-sided conversation with someone I cannot hear.  What power do Greek letters hold?  Can I recharge my NDS with sigma?  Is ipsilon capable of powering a night light?

Also, is Natsuki Venefskuja the same person as Natsuki Venevskuya, or is this a bad case of the Siegfrieds from FF6?  

If I could just get some motivation as to what buttons to press or where on the touch screen to tap, I think I might get a better idea of what it is the developers want me to do in their video game.  "I think Hong Kong's at it."  I feel safe though, knowing that I am a member of a SUPER-secret organization, as opposed to a regular-secret organization.


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 27, 2009)

woot, completed broken sword yesterday, now to try and clear this within today just like what i did with time hollow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just hope there isn't any glitch halfway and all save will be corrupted from that point on,


----------



## Exbaddude (Mar 27, 2009)

Very BORING! Only scratching the screen.

-.-'


----------



## Popin (Mar 27, 2009)

It's definitely not what I expected.


----------



## War (Mar 27, 2009)

So why do you guys hate it so much? Although its a bit confusing, it seems good so far.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Mar 27, 2009)

The gameplay is similar to Time Hollow in a way. You scratch the screen to locate something and then press on it. I think it's okay, but the words and stuff seems pretty disturbing o.O . I'm thinking this is supposed to be psychological.


----------



## War (Mar 27, 2009)

Hm... okay, now I certainly see why this game gets low scores. The story is bat-shit insane. The gameplay is literally just touchscreen-rape and find worms. At least Time Hollow had a nice story and it wasn't just scratch scratch scratch.


----------



## agony (Mar 27, 2009)

So.. the story for this stinks?


----------



## War (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes, the story is pretty bad, the gameplay is really boring... and dear God the translation is so bad. 70% of the time the subtitles are completely different from the voices.


----------



## GreenBanana (Mar 27, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> So why do you guys hate it so much? Although its a bit confusing, it seems good so far.


Who hates it?  Where?  Is it good?  What is it you do in the game, gameplay-wise?  How do you know if you're winning?  I have more questions about this game than other people do for Twin Peaks.  The developers probably should have studied when it's okay and not okay to use the "en media res" beginnings.


----------



## War (Mar 27, 2009)

Heh, this is directly from the game:

"Noone has ever found out about it before."

GreenBanana: I can't tell if you're a troll or not.


----------



## da_head (Mar 27, 2009)

darn so it's no good? i have a lot of games to play already, so is this even worth a download buy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and i also really liked time hollow


----------



## GreenBanana (Mar 27, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> Heh, this is directly from the game:
> 
> "Noone has ever found out about it before."
> 
> GreenBanana: I can't tell if you're a troll or not.


If you think I'm a troll, then you must be a total fucking imbecile.  I can tell that for sure.


----------



## War (Mar 27, 2009)

Hm... You know, I LOVED Time Hollow, but this just seems like a really sloppy game. Good thing it was free, cause I'm about to get rid of it. Like I said before:

-Horrible translation
-Really bad storyline, doesn't explain anything, you go to random places and go through random events for no apparent reason, the mechanics of the game are NOT explained.
-Touchscreen-rape, boring gameplay.

The only good thing this game has going for it is the graphics and I guess voice acting. I really recommend people not to waste their time with this game.


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 27, 2009)

voice acting? i don't know... to me, it just sounds like a bunch of japanese wanabe speaking so for me, i gona try and undub this sucker 

so many files, bleh i just off the voice then


----------



## gbaelink (Mar 27, 2009)

I like horror game! must try~~


----------



## Domination (Mar 27, 2009)

I din't like Time Hollow but still think it was pretty OK. But this...... I'll never be able play another adventure game again, its boring.


----------



## Kawo (Mar 27, 2009)

Playing like the fist of the north star.

I don't care if is a bad game, I have waited a fricking year this game and I will play it and end it..


----------



## twisteddeeds (Mar 27, 2009)

tried to get into this, but ended up thinking to myself, WTF is going on, where is the gameplay its like playing a game made like your flicking through a b movie script and scratch cards lol.  i was looking forward to this, it had good potential.  from the trailers etc it looked something like a persona type game (lookswise) but  god was i wrong

a real let down...


----------



## HavQ (Mar 27, 2009)

Aww man, I wish I knew these things. Undub would rock.


----------



## crook (Mar 27, 2009)

japanese don't like real adventures games, the only like childish novels without thinking. what made them think the rest of the world is dumb too?


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 27, 2009)

twisteddeeds said:
			
		

> tried to get into this, but ended up thinking to myself, WTF is going on, where is the gameplay its like playing a game made like your flicking through a b movie script and scratch cards lol.  i was looking forward to this, it had good potential.  from the trailers etc it looked something like a persona type game (lookswise) but  god was i wrong
> 
> a real let down...



i know what u mean, when i got the game, looked at the intro, thought to myself, o man, this is gona be awesome, but after a short while, wtf am i doing? scartching my ds screen checked, reading a book? (ya, i think so) what a disappointment this has turn out


----------



## Acheron (Mar 27, 2009)

was going to try it but after reading everyones comments i might give it a miss, if im in the mood for an adventure game i'll try Broken Sword out instead sounds much better than this. I've got too many other new games to play anyway, just starting getting into Suikoden so far so good.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 27, 2009)

Ha! A controversial game which some like but others don't, fun to be played for a small while but not tht much


----------



## c2ironfist (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't think there is anything controversial at all.  I don't think I read a comment that said they actually like the game.


----------



## Magus (Mar 27, 2009)

you know it's kinda annoying to see people go "all you do is read,this sucks" as it really shows you the world would go crazy as soon as a visual novel reach here... what's wrong with that? i mean i can understand if the story was just bad (altough reading the comment of the only user who played the game with the right mindset it seems like that too) but comment like that are just baffling


----------



## sadak5 (Mar 27, 2009)

I played the game and I liked the history of getting no History, just maybe we see later. I played a plenty of windows based graphic novels translated from originals in japanese (fate stay night, Tsukihime) and I must say this at least have the touch screen interaction.


----------



## sadak5 (Mar 27, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> The opening song is in Japanese, but the version is USA.  Isn't that illegal or something?  I mean, I don't think it should be illegal, but doesn't NOA think it is?




I don't think this is a problem. At least a couple of games made this from the beggining, both Luminous arc have their openings in Japanese in both releases (western and eastern). In think this must be more like a dessiossion of the programmers.


----------



## ZeroBlitz (Mar 27, 2009)

crook said:
			
		

> japanese don't like real adventures games, the only like childish novels without thinking. what made them think the rest of the world is dumb too?



Wow, that's a racist and ignorant remark. Do you realise what you're saying? It sounds a lot like "people that enjoy reading must be stupid". Popular opinion is that the majority of people who enjoy reading are smart. Also, Japan is pretty well-known as being one of the most hard-working and intelligent countries in the world. Following the logic that your opinion is backwards, the rest of the world must be dumb. Or maybe it's just you.

The quality of this game has nothing to do with the quality of Japanese games or the visual novel genre as a whole. What _good_ recent story-driven game have you played that wasn't Japanese?


----------



## War (Mar 27, 2009)

Magus said:
			
		

> you know it's kinda annoying to see people go "all you do is read,this sucks" as it really shows you the world would go crazy as soon as a visual novel reach here... what's wrong with that? i mean i can understand if the story was just bad (altough reading the comment of the only user who played the game with the right mindset it seems like that too) but comment like that are just baffling


I think what they mean when they say that is that the game is literally just reading and scratching. If your game is gonna be JUST that, then at least have a damn good story to back it up. The game has a really bad story, the translation is horrible so the story suffers even more, the mechanics of the game aren't explained, etc.


----------



## enarky (Mar 27, 2009)

ZeroBlitz said:
			
		

> crook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's a Troll. He posts idiotic comments like that pretty often lately. Don't feed him.


----------



## crook (Mar 27, 2009)

ZeroBlitz said:
			
		

> crook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you know what racist means? I don't think so. btw the japanese are the most racist people in the world. They don't even accept southkoreans as equals which lived there before WWII. And yes I played alot better story driven games not from Japan. Just like ANY adventure game from Germany.


----------



## ZeroBlitz (Mar 27, 2009)

enarky said:
			
		

> ZeroBlitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"racism - discriminatory or abusive behavior towards members of another race"

I think claiming that one country has inferior intelligence to rest of the world counts as discrimination.


----------



## dawn.wan (Mar 27, 2009)

i played for a couple hours... lack of story in the beginning has me not knowing what's really going on.


----------



## AlexFili (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, this would have to be the crappiest 'good-looking' game I've ever seen.
Such as shame about the poor translation. I seriously thought this would be the next 'The world ends with you'.


----------



## Taik (Mar 27, 2009)

This kinda reminds me Time Hollow lol
The French translation was HORRIBLE !


----------



## dawn.wan (Mar 27, 2009)

i wonder which game would be better between Lux Pain and the Death Note NDS games

race or culture..? in UK can't call desi ppl brown.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 27, 2009)

Filter said:
			
		

> Looks great reminds me of Time Hollow.




wow...you are comparing such a crappy localized game with TIME HOLLOW?..


that was a GOOD game...common now....

this one look "ass" like localized Jake Hunter 

btw in your sig Filter.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_
i saw what you did there =p (zipping mouth.)

_


----------



## crook (Mar 27, 2009)

ZeroBlitz said:
			
		

> I think claiming that one country has inferior intelligence to rest of the world counts as discrimination.



yea then take your dictionary and look up sarcasm. come on an exaggeration about these boring games which only japanese seems to enjoy is no racism.


----------



## dawn.wan (Mar 27, 2009)

its not racism.. its demographics and market segments.


----------



## Popin (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm still playing it. It does get a bit better, but it's still not that great. I liked the voice acting at first, even though it didn't match the text, but for a lot of the female characters the voices all mess together. Many of them sound alike.


----------



## Sanderino (Mar 28, 2009)

I think the game sucks..
I loved Time Hollow, Ace Attorney, but in this one, it seems like there is less gameplay and it's like your reading a horror book with pictures. But maybe that's only at the beginning.


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 28, 2009)

This game is so boring you could play it when you have drunk over 10 cups of coffee and still fall asleep.


----------



## SylvWolf (Mar 29, 2009)

So... How far are people playing? 15 minutes, then stop and call it boring, or like halfway and still not interested? Who knows, it could develop better later on (I'm still waiting for some Silent battles). I'll try to beat it, or at least play to a point where the characters might be more interesting.


----------



## Magus (Mar 29, 2009)

i've played up to chapter 4 and then stopped playing... more than a problem of being too much to read it's a problem of nothing interessing ever happening


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 29, 2009)

same here, i played till chapter 4 fought my first silent, after that shouted curse words and removed/burn the game and i guess the only interesting thing was the whole fortune telling, that was the hightlight of the game, and o god, what have i done? i removed my save, i could have reloaded and have my fortune told everyday, o god....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2009)

Well, I'm up to Chapter 7 or 8, and I still kinda like it.

The localisation doers suck, but I still kinda enjoy getting peoples stories etc. And as for the whole "it doesn't explain whats happening " etc complaints, I'd just like to ask, have you ever watched anime? It's pretty standard that for the first chunk of any series you have no idea what the hell is going on, but the history etc is revealed in bits and pieces (I'm talking about the darker, mystery anime here, not the 8-chicks-dig-1-guy style).

I basically felt like I was playing through an interactive anime with this game. The amount of voice-acting seems to have dropped a bit in the last couple of chapters, which is good and bad. It's good because it means it stops clashing with the translation, but bad because every now and then there's a sentence that makes you go "WTF???"

Anyway, just thought I'd be one of the few people who hasn't quit yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm hoping that the european version will be less of a bad translation, but I don't really think thats likely unless it was done by a completely different group....


Edit - Actually I just checked and it looks like rising star are doing the europe version, while ignition did the US.... hmmm, hope is rekindled


----------



## Oli181 (Mar 30, 2009)

How do you save outside the ends of chapters? that's how i've been playing, play to the end of a chapter to get a save then play something else


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 30, 2009)

to save, just press start at a town map.


----------



## eschiver (Mar 31, 2009)

I am banking on Rising Star's translation to be superior. This game is really good. Just that Ignition's localization killed it.

The story is in the genre of mystery so you are not suppose to know what's going on. You are suppose to guess and think logically. Eventually, answers will unfold. I love these types.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeh, I'm liking the style of story telling so far, just occasionally frustrated by the translation/grammar etc.

It also occurred to me that in the story Saijo is just a 'scanner', and that it's usually Liu's job to deal with silent. With that in mind it seemed logical that there wouldn't be 'instructions' on how to battle Silent, since the character's not supposed to know how to do it either. That might justify the lack of 'here's how to play the boss battle section'. And even if not, how hard is it to work out??


----------



## agony (Apr 1, 2009)

Guess I might give this a shot after all. When the european's version appears.


----------



## twisteddeeds (Apr 1, 2009)

heres hoping red star work out the kinks, as i said before this game had so much potential


----------



## cutterjohn (Apr 3, 2009)

crook said:
			
		

> Do you know what racist means? I don't think so. btw the japanese are the most racist people in the world. They don't even accept southkoreans as equals which lived there before WWII. And yes I played alot better story driven games not from Japan. Just like ANY adventure game from Germany.


Ssssshhhhh!  You'll upset the waps pipedreams of moving to Japan, presuming that they actually bother to learn to read and write Japanese FLUENTLY, i.e. like a native. i.e. he's got the Japanese down to a T.

Yes, Japanese "adventure" games are always super-easy with crappy mechanics, although they MAY occasionally have a decent story, they tend to rely on crappy little mini-game things to supply game "play" or cheesy plod down the path that we have decreed, and don't you dare attempt to short circuit our master path game play ala Phoenix Wright.  (It always drove me nuts when I had the answer, yet had to plod down the only solution that the game allowed instead of just short-circuiting the "logic" path.  (Kind of strange since the Japanese are best as refining and optimizing other people's work... although I really suspect that it's some sort of weird cultural thing that just doesn't translate well. )


----------



## Aeladya (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm going to try it anyway, I tend to like bad games for some odd reason, like for the past few days I've been having a craving just to play that really bad game Night Trap. I tend to like games that others hate. Like some don't like Rogue Galaxy, I personally love it. Or even Princess Debut, that game was great too, so this game can't be too awful bad, I mean I've played worse by Marvelous *coughPuzzledeHarvestMooncough*.


----------



## SylvWolf (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm liking it. I've been enjoying the character backstories so far and the story does get a tad more intense eventually.


----------



## xshinox (Apr 4, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> The opening song is in Japanese, but the version is USA.  Isn't that illegal or something?  I mean, I don't think it should be illegal, but doesn't NOA think it is?
> no it isnt illegal. it costs money to license a song and use it in the videogame. if they dont license it then they will create their own song which a lot of licensed anime has done so (mostly kids ones).
> 
> QUOTE(Youkai @ Mar 26 2009, 04:11 PM) trailer looks totaly cool !
> ...


not really a horror game. it has eerie moments like time hollow (music and maybe the silent)

anyways, the game just seems way too boring for me. i preferred time hollow or phoenix wright to this.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 21, 2009)

cutterjohn said:
			
		

> crook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong with moving to Japan? It comes down to exactly the same thing as moving to any other country!


----------



## TheYummyKenshin (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm really enjoying this game, but the major problem is the translation is so bad.  There are so many lines you have to read over 3 or more times just to try to get it.  The only saving grace is that the lines used in the voice acting makes a lot more sense than what is written in text, but sadly the amount of voiced lines drop so you're left with trying to decipher what the Babelfish quality translation is trying to say.  Hopefully the European version has a better translation, since the story seems good just that the translation takes a lot away from it


----------



## kirokun (Apr 29, 2009)

Ignition published this game, does that mean they translated it too?


----------



## TheYummyKenshin (Apr 29, 2009)

It would mean they were in charge of all the localization stuff including translations yes.  Well in theory they could subcontract the translation out to someone else but they're the ones that still have the final say if it goes out or not.


----------



## jesterscourt (May 15, 2009)

I think this game could be one of the better adventure/visual novel games for the DS if the translation wasn't so bad, full of typos, and overall poor grammar.  

I have half a mind to start up a "re-translation" that would just be a cleanup of the current English script, but I'll hold off until the E version comes out, perhaps they will go back to square one with this.  Oddly enough the VA isn't that bad.  I'm over 12 hrs into my game, I'm assuming I'm nearing the end.


----------

